# Más dados al postureo



## IKI_75

Hello!

I am sorry if this has been discussed before.

What is the meaning of the word "postureo" and what is its morphologic origin? I think it is an invented word which is very common now.

Thank you!


----------



## Oldy Nuts

I had not heard it before. Could you give us some context?


----------



## Masood

Does this help?

http://forum.wordreference.com/showthread.php?t=1854358


----------



## Oldy Nuts

Thanks, Masood, for forcing me to investigate harder. The DRAE does not include _postureo_ or _poser_. It does include _posero_ as a chilenism  describing someone who does not act in a natural way (pretending to be what s/he isn't). I think that _postureo_ appears to be used to describe what I would call _fingir/adoptar una pose_.


----------



## IKI_75

The word is from a Spanish textbook, the lesson is about social networks.

Thank you, Masood. The link helps 

Here is what I found about the word "postureo": 

"El término *postureo* es un neologismo acuñado recientemente y usado especialmente en el contexto de la redes sociales y las nuevas tecnogías, para expresar formas de comportamiento y de pose, más por imagen o por las apariencias que por una verdadera motivación. No tiene todavía registro en los diccionarios. También se usa el verbo *posturear*, con el significado de ‘actuar con postureo’. 
Por ejemplo: 
En España somos más dados al postureo, la imagen, coquetear con las niñas, vender humo. El postureo se practica en una plaza pública, lo que implica que se trata de que te vean el mayor número de personas posibles. 
Suele tener valor despectivo."


----------



## ccm_pnd

In Spain we use the word postureo when you want to say that someone does something to look cooler. For example:
-Voy a comprarme un skate.
+Venga ya! Eso es solo postureo.
Hope it helps
(Im spanish)


----------



## sound shift

The "postureo" in post 6 seems like "posing" to me.


----------



## ccm_pnd

I've never used "posing" in spanish.


----------



## aommoa

Lo he escuchado y bastante.

Postureo viene de postura.

hacer algo para que la gente te vea haciendolo o poruqe mucha gente lo hace.

Suele tener una connotación negativa

Ejemplo: el político que coge el autubus unos días antes de las elecciones cuando siempre va en coche


----------



## sound shift

ccm_pnd said:


> I've never used "posing" in spanish.


I didn't say that "posing" was a Spanish word! What I am saying is that I think "postureo" could be translated into British English as "posing" in the context that you provided.


----------



## Rubns

"Postureo" es una palabra que se ha puesto de moda en España en los últimos años, mucha gente (mayor sobre todo) ni la entendería a no ser que el contexto esté claro. Sí, sería algo similar a "posing" o "pose" (dependiendo del contexto).


----------



## donbeto

I'd say that postureo is definitely "poser". 

Note that English has adopted the French version of the word, but using it makes you sound like _un_ _poseur_.


----------



## sound shift

donbeto said:


> I'd say that postureo is definitely "poser".


In some cases, perhaps, but at post 6 we have "Eso es solo postureo", and "poser" doesn't fit there.


----------



## Rubns

"Postureo" es un sustantivo que describe una actitud, no sería la persona que tiene esa actitud (que supongo que es lo que es un "poser").


----------



## William Stein

Rubns said:


> "Postureo" es un sustantivo que describe una actitud, no sería la persona que tiene esa actitud (que supongo que es lo que es un "poser").



Déberia ser como "affectation". "putting on airs" o "posing" (como ya dicho antes)


----------



## xtinie

Acabo de ver esta palabra en Facebook, se llama "Postureo Español," es el nombre de la pagina y parece que esta dirigida por un hombre en la universidad. Hace chistes sobre la escuela, estudiar, y y fiestas. Puede ser que "postureo español" es una broma sobre si mismo, el hombre que dirige la pagina? En Ingles - "Spanish Poser"?

^ tiene sentido lo que escrib¡?


----------



## Elcanario

Como ya señalaron antes, postureo describe una actitud no a una persona, por lo tanto, Spanish posing.
Un saludo


----------



## Oldy Nuts

El DRAE recoge "posero" como un chilenismo que describe a alguien que actúa de manera poco auténtica o natural. Desgraciadamente, no tenemos un chilenismo que describa a la _actitud_, que en realidad sería algo así como "posar".


----------



## chileno

De acuerdo con Oldy Nuts. 

No estoy seguro de quien habló de poser, pero "posero" viene de pose el cual proviene de posar, como para cuando se saca una foto.

Ese postureo, viene de postura o pose, y es para dar una impresión de algo que no es en realidad. Así lo entiendo.


----------



## Castille

Oldy Nuts said:


> El DRAE recoge "posero" como un chilenismo que describe a alguien que actúa de manera poco auténtica o natural. Desgraciadamente, no tenemos un chilenismo que describa a la _actitud_, que en realidad sería algo así como "posar".



El DRAE tendrá que recoger pronto el término "posturero" como sinónimo de "posero", pues son los que "ejercen la pose", los que hacen algo para que se les vea (por ejemplo, políticos que van en autobús).



aommoa said:


> Lo he escuchado y bastante.
> Postureo viene de postura.
> hacer algo para que la gente te vea haciendolo o poruqe mucha gente lo hace.
> Suele tener una connotación negativa
> Ejemplo: el político que coge el autubus unos días antes de las elecciones cuando siempre va en coche



Esta explicación de aommoa es correcta y muy buena.


----------



## Oldy Nuts

Aunque _posturero_ esté de moda en España, incluso allá no es de uso universal, como bien explica Rubns en su mensaje número 11. Y por lo menos en este extremo del mundo, yo no conocía la palabra hasta que la leí aquí.


----------



## testoduro

Hacer algo _por postureo. _To do something *just for show.*


----------



## Marabunta

It's basically "pretend". Pretend that you are, that you care, that you are involved... Falseness, insincerity, just pose.


----------



## xtinie

Gracias!


----------



## wefner

Hola,

por si aún quedaban dudas... La RAE admite el término Postureo - La Voz Popular aunque no la encuentro en su Web :S


----------



## martatt275

Hola a todos! 

Postureo es una palabra muy nueva que se usa sobretodo para describir el comportamiento en instagram.Lo suele hacer la típica persona que tiene que colgar una foto de cada sitio en el que está, que tiene que mandar un snapchat de cada plato que come, etc. En definitiva, se le dice a la actitud de pretender ser guay ("cool" en inglés) y que los otros lo vean. Generalmente se busca parecer más guay, tener muchos "likes" o generar envidia. 

Un ejemplo: alguien que se compra un libro de literatura clásica, pero ni se lo lee. Eso sí, lo cuelga en las redes sociales para que todos lo vean. Otro ejemplo: el típico que se hace una foto "como quien no quiere la cosa", es decir, pretendiendo que en realidad no está posando y que la foto era de imprevisto cuando en realidad se nota que posa. 

Respecto a la persona, como que es una palabra que ha salido en las redes sociales no sé cómo se llama en general. Yo suelo decir "posturetis". Entre mis amigos lo usamos, pero no se si está muy estandarizado: "eres un posturetis", "cuánto postureo", "postureo que te veo", "vaya poser"... Lo usamos mucho para picarnos entre nosotros cuando vemos a algún amigo haciendo postureo en instagram.

En cuanto a la web "postureo español", es una web de humor en la que se cuelgan las típicas cosas que hacemos los españoles. Lo vemos en las fotos que cuelgan y nos sentimos identificados. Supongo que es una manera de decir que los españoles molamos ("we are cool") y de ahí el nombre. Pero es solo una suposición.

Espero haber ayudado! 

Pd:soy española


----------



## IKI_75

Thank you


----------



## Perriczek

Swagger?


----------



## Frodo from the Shire

IKI_75 said:


> Hello!
> 
> I am sorry if this has been discussed before.
> 
> What is the meaning of the word "postureo" and what is its morphologic origin? I think it is an invented word which is very common now.
> 
> Thank you!


I believe postureo could be translated as BLUFFING.


----------



## Frodo of The Shire

I concur with Frodo; _postureo_ can be translated as BLUFFING.


----------



## Monte Adentro

IKI_75 said:


> Hello!
> 
> I am sorry if this has been discussed before.
> 
> What is the meaning of the word "postureo" and what is its morphologic origin? I think it is an invented word which is very common now.
> 
> Thank you!



I've sometimes translated postureo as posturing in English. Don't know for certain but I get the impression it may have come from the English originally.


----------



## swift

“Postureo” es definitivamente un españolismo. Así lo define la docta corporación:





> postureo
> Del coloq. _posturear_ 'actuar con postureo', y este de _postura_ y _-ear._
> 
> 1. m. coloq. Esp. Actitud artificiosa e impostada que se adopta por conveniencia o presunción.
> 
> postureo | Diccionario de la lengua española


Curiosamente, aunque ofrecen “posturear” en la noticia etimológica, dicho verbo no aparece recogido en el _Diccionario_.  En México, el verbo sería “apantallar”. Este verbo se entiende y se usa en las zonas de influencia del español mexicano (en los Estados Unidos y América Central). Para calificar a la persona, se podría decir que es “pura pantalla”. 

En cuanto a “posturing”, así se define:


> posturing
> noun [ U ]  disapproving
> 
> behaviour or speech that is intended to attract attention and interest, or to make people believe something that is not true:
> 
> _His writing has been dismissed as mere intellectual posturing._
> 
> POSTURING | meaning in the Cambridge English Dictionary


----------



## gato radioso

bluffer = ser un posturitas, ser un vacilón, ser un fantasma.


----------



## Cerros de Úbeda

- Posing
- To put on an act
- Showing off



sound shift said:


> I think "postureo" could be translated into British English as "posing" in the context that you provided.




Yes, indeed.

'Postureo' is a somewhat slang word derived from 'postura' plus the '-eo' ending, which is used to form nouns from verbs, indicating 'a repeated or constant action'.

Here, it means; 'repeated or constant poses', 'posing non-stop'. It is a pejorative term, of course.

As Gato Radioso says; it is 'la tontería', 'el fantasmeo', 'la fantasmada'... 'Ir de guay', 'Hacer el fantasma (incluso, el macarra)'. 'Dárselas de lo que no se es'.


I think it has two different senses; one is about 'pretending' ('fingir'); 'looking good', 'keeping up appearances', and 'trying to give a good image' (public figures in the media, etc).

The other one is about image, but as in vanity; 'showing off', 'boasting', 'gloating', etc.

It is similar to;

- Fingir.
- (Vivir de) Las apariencias.
- (Querer dar) buena imagen.
- Hacer ver (lo que no se es).

- Presumir.
- Aparentar - Querer aparentar (lo que no se es)
- Dar imagen (de lo que no se es).
(= Pretender / Querer dar imagen)
- Dárselas de algo.


I have to say that, although its widespread usage is recent, the term is not so new, as it was already widely used in the press and media (in the opinion section, not the news one) during the 90s.


In the very good link given by Wefner (#26), it's defined in several ways. First by the RAE (when it was considering the term for entry into the dictionary):

«Dícese del conjunto de actos y actitudes con convergen en la consecución, o intento de acercamiento hacia un estatus social correspondiente a una categoría diferente de la persona que lo ejerce.»

Then, by the author of the article, this way:

"El *postureo* es el intento de parecer algo que no se es o intentar destacar cierta virtud conforme a un momento estereotipado por situaciones anteriores."

And, in the comments section, they offer the synonym of 'aparentar':

(1)
Postureo = aparentar.

(2)
Intento descarado de aparentar algo de lo que se carece.

La RAE admite el término Postureo - La Voz Popular


In English;

*- To put on an act
- Showing off
- Posing
- Swagger - Boasting / Bragging
- Blagging (slang)*

Also;


testoduro said:


> Hacer algo _por postureo. _To do something *just for show.*


----------



## SergioPOE

Just to update this, most of the translations given involve a negative connotation in Spanish, but that's not necessarily the case. If the word is used in a positive light, then "strike a pose" works in English.


----------

